# Have You Cast Your Own Ties?



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Just wondering how feasible it would be to cast your own ties. I can't imagine the monotony of it, but if it's considerably cheaper... 
I suppose the UV inhibiting would be the main problem. 
Just a thought. 

Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

casting ties? - so, why not go for the real thing? 
wooden ties are very easy make.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Paint is a good UV inhibitor.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought of casting concrete ties. But still figuring out how to attach the rails.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 07/26/2008 3:39 AM
casting ties? - so, why not go for the real thing? 
wooden ties are very easy make.



I've thought about it, but I really don't like the thought of replacing the ties when they rot. 
Has anyone had cedar ties on the ground long enough to knowhow long they will last? 

I wonder how long the paint would hold up, Burl. 

JJ, I think concrete would be cool, if attachment were easier. 

Thanks gents


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

CAsting would be hard to do, if you wanted the little tie heads to hold the rail on. Jerry


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Matt and John,

Casting ties from resin should be dooable (if not a little dull)--UV stability is a question, but if you paint with Krylon primer they should survive. If you cast with holes you could put rail "chairs" in the holes to hold the rail, they look like the clips used on mainline concrete ties to hold the rail--there are no spikes. C&OC Railway carries tenmile products rail chairs.










They can be found here:

http://www.cocry.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TENM

Anyone know how to make links active in a post?

Anyway hope that helps--I would love to see someone try and cast concrete ties--The FEC mainline is all concrete and welded rail.

_(yes, enclose the URL with *[***url]* & *[***/url]* remove asterisks to allow tags to execute, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

With the new software, why don't links show up automatically? And pix used to be easier to post, with the little icon that put in the img marks with one click? Jerry


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

I know that there have been 1-1/2" scale live steamers that have cast their own ties from concrete. The molds have thick nails driven in from the bottom to leave holes that are then used to drive track screws to hold the rails in place - yes they are spaced to both gauge the rails properly and to account for the width of the rails base, etc. There are several clubs in California that have had track in the ground for upwards of 5-6 years with no problem. 
I would wonder how strong a 1/2" square tie cast from concrete would be - even if you added fiber reinforcement to it. 
On another note, I believe it was Kirk Fleming (BongoBoy) that tried casting ties from resin - must be two years ago now. The thread should be in the archives. 
Brian


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, my thought (however small) was to cast without, and use SS spikes. 

Other Matt, I didn't know there was such a product! I really like the idea. It would be great to just change the ties by just having pre-drilled ones laying around. However, they won't work on Sunset track, which is what I just ordered./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif 

Brian, I can't picture concrete ties being very strong, either, at that size. 

I am wondering if it would be easy and efficient enough to make a jig for a drill press to make a pilot hole, however small, in the tie to get correct spacing. 

Thoughts, opinions, experience?


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 

The concrete ties for live steam are 1.5" wide and 3" tall and do have rebar in them. They also use 5000 psi concrete with fibers added. They are plenty strong when placed in properly tamped ballast. 

The original article on concrete ties was by Ed Archer in the Dec. '91 Modeltec magazine. 

One online article is Issue 5 of "Discover Live Steam" (scroll to the bottom of the page): http://www.discoverlivesteam.com/magazine/A-e-magazine.htm 

A simple Google search will give you many articles on the process with numerous examples of clubs and individuals putting their own spin on the process. 

Brian


----------

